# Marble Sale At Dollar General



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

SCORE! Just hit the Dollar Store and found 23 bags for .60 cents a piece. I left two bags, in case there's another shooter in the vicinity.








New tubes on my shooter and I'm off to the races, or the loony bin.


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Holy crud! The one time my dollar store sold ''marbles'', they were 2'' across!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

how many to a pkg?


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

gonna have to check out dollar general tomorrow


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Walmart carries those bags for $1. There are 50 marbles including one large (1"?) 'shooter' marble.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

soon there will be marble trees around your house


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good deal. Can't seem to find them at my local dollar stores. I used to get the best deal at Hobby Lobby when they had a 50% off sale.( $1.50/ 2 lbs @ 200 pcs.) I try to find the best deals because I go through about 500/ day while plinking.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

The one thing that caught my attention with your post was that you left 2 bags...

Good Man... Karma points up the wazoo









LGD


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm lucky, being the only sling shooter within about a 50 km radius around here, every dollar shop is always stocked up with marbles


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Natty got it strait. The thing was, the general was moving out because of a remodel. So, I got 'em for .60 cents instead of a dollar.
LGD, I'm about to post a light saber vid in my pool. Thanks for the super fun idea.. It's about 10-15 feet away in the dark. Pink Stink!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Joe, is that a tube set/pouch you have on the back of sunglasses?! WIN.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Why yes, yes it is. Just in case.... You know how it is.


----------

